# Cheap 700C Tires/wheels at Walmart



## Backpedaler (Mar 4, 2012)

This bike went on sale to $69 at _our_ Walmart. A friend and I bought a couple and were able to make 2 sets of matching wheel/tires (700x38C) for bikes that needed 28" wheels. Mostly for show but they can be ridden now. The rear is a fixie on one side, freewheel on the other. Replace the front axle/bearing set w/ non metric (from any old bike) for the front forks with holes. It's not perfect but beats having wheelless frames sitting around and you can add other wheels back to the Walmart bike and ride it/sell it if you want. FYI.

sale bike:  Thruster 700c Men's Fixie Bike
http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...refineresult=true&search_constraint=0&_mm=5up



my 20s GreatWestern bike (reflectors are OFF now) :


----------



## pelletman (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 13, 2012)

*Great Western*



Backpedaler said:


> This bike went on sale to $69 at _our_ Walmart. A friend and I bought a couple and were able to make 2 sets of matching wheel/tires (700x38C) for bikes that needed 28" wheels. Mostly for show but they can be ridden now. The rear is a fixie on one side, freewheel on the other. Replace the front axle/bearing set w/ non metric (from any old bike) for the front forks with holes. It's not perfect but beats having wheelless frames sitting around and you can add other wheels back to the Walmart bike and ride it/sell it if you want. FYI.
> 
> sale bike:  Thruster 700c Men's Fixie Bike
> http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...refineresult=true&search_constraint=0&_mm=5up
> ...




You're the only other one I've seen or heard of having a Great Western!  Very little Info out there about this company that I can find.  Do you have any?  Lawrence


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 13, 2012)

Whats the headbadge look like on your bike?


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 13, 2012)

Im not sure who you were talking to but this is mine.


----------

